# How easy is it to get a pump?



## michaela98 (Aug 16, 2014)

So I am currently on daily injections and I have asked to switch to pump therapy, but I am aware that you have to appeal for one. I was just wondering how good my chances are. My HbA1c is 48, so it is pretty good, however I do have regular low blood sugars (around one hypo a day). I am 16 if that counts for anything.
Thank you


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2014)

A lot depends on what area you are in. The first thing is to let your Diabetic team now you want one. See what they say & work from that. Good luck & don't hesitate to keep asking


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Michaela - try www.inputdiabetes.org.uk - they can help people access diabetes technology on the nhs


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 17, 2014)

I got one very easily although it took about 6 months to actually get it. Haven't looked back since!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 17, 2014)

My lot won't even consider an adult for a pump unless they have complications or persistent dangerous hypos or uncontrolled blood sugar


----------



## Aoife (Aug 17, 2014)

Very easy for me, it had been mentioned at every clinic appointment for about 18 months before I decided to take the plunge!


----------



## michaela98 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow that sucks . It's as if they want you to purposely have bad control.


----------



## michaela98 (Aug 17, 2014)

Maryanne29 hmm six months seems like a very long time! According to my diabetes nurse, I should be able to get one straight away if it's decided I'm to get one.


----------



## chandler (Aug 17, 2014)

Took me 7 years in total.

Initially, they kept putting my problems down to being insulin resistant until 3 three day sessions with a blood glucose sensor revealed repeated patterns overnight that couldn't be controlled with levemir of lantus.

When they finally agreed to take things further, it went very quickly and I got my pump within a few months.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 17, 2014)

Michaela, most of that time was waiting to see the consultant after my nurse referred me. Then the nurse at the hospital who had to start me off, train me etc went on holiday. It did seem ages at the time but after being T1 for 55 years I guess it was nothing!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2014)

I would say about 4 month. You have to work on them though. They will save money & you get better control. Its win win


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 19, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> I would say about 4 month. You have to work on them though. They will save money & you get better control. Its win win


I don't have a pump but am curious about how they save money.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 3, 2014)

I was approved in April and had to wait until November for the pump, but that was because of internal problems at the hospital due to budget approvals (The chief exec had resigned).  Apparently it was very unusual and I should have had it in 6 weeks from approval.

You do have to fit NICE criteria to get one.  I got mine because of persistent afternoon hypos.  The NICE criteria are here http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/is-it-provided-by-the-nhs/


----------

